# Panama city



## Mryin334 (Feb 24, 2012)

Pcb city pier is crawling with ballyhoo and cigs. Pompano are in thick at sun up and are spotty after lunch


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks hopefully they'll still be a hot bite over there when I go next week


----------

